# Soldering gear



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

I have decided to invest in better soldering iron.
So far I’ve been using pistol style large one, but with my eye sight and shaky hands I have to be more carefull and precise.
What brand or model would you recommend? Under US100 pls.
Anybody would care to write a temperature guide for soldering pots and switches without melting internal components etc.?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I was guided to the Hakko FX888-D and cannot and will not say I have been disappointed at all.

It performs really well. My knowledge is limited to this model and my 20 dollar solder wonder so in all honesty it isnt much to go on but I can say it works as well as I could want it took.

I have taken to soldering at 722F and for me that has yet to lead to burnt components so there is that


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

IIRC, @markxander just bought a new Hakko also. I don't know the model or the final cost of what he purchased.

Temperature is one factor with soldering. However, the amount of time you are applying heat is also a VERY significant factor. 

For what type of electronics will you be using your new iron? (i.e., guitar circuits, pedals, amps)



I have a very old Weller 40 watt station that has served me well for many years (mainly for cables and guitar circuits). 
But it wouldn't compare to a Hakko.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

@greco is right -- I recently purchased the same Hakko set that @Mark Brown mentioned. I got it from PiShop.ca for $139. I wouldn't recommend buying a used one, since they are very commonly counterfeited.

I used the same $20 Princess Auto one for 15 years, and it was okay (it eventually fell apart beyond repair a couple months ago). This is way easier to use, heats up in the blink of an eye, and feels rock solid. For the amount of soldering I do, I expect it'll last the rest of my life.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

We share much in our soldering journey my man


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Arek said:


> I have decided to invest in better soldering iron.
> So far I’ve been using pistol style large one, but with my eye sight and shaky hands I have to be more carefull and precise.
> What brand or model would you recommend? Under US100 pls.
> Anybody would care to write a temperature guide for soldering pots and switches without melting internal components etc.?


If you hang out on Amazon at all, I used one of these for years before I bought a Hakko. I built many amps with it. Search for 
*TOAUTO DS90 Soldering Station*
I also used a cheapy from Princess Auto for a while. Looks just like the one Greco posted. They last a few years of use. (a lot of use)
Anything is better than a big old pistol grip Weller.

My Hakko is set to 750F


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Another vote for a Hakko 888. Don't buy the 50 dollar one it's a Chinese copy


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank you.
I got it from canadarobotics site.
$143 plus $7 on micro cutter= free shipping.

PiShop worked out to be more - thanks nevertheless.

I had to use my PayPal balance to close the account with those woke bastards.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

My 2nd Edsyn "Loner" iron, the first died after a full life. I always thought the iron was hard on tips, went through a bushel, but did a lot of soldering, almost every day. This one, much better, only because I wised up and don't use the wet sponge anymore, just the metal "Kurly Kate" mesh. Tip o' the day.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

MMMMhMMMM

Wet Sponge = Stupid operator

Ask me how I know 

I also don't excessively clean the tip, or clean it super great when I am done with it. I am learning!!!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

WCGill said:


> I wised up and don't use the wet sponge anymore, just the metal "Kurly Kate" mesh. Tip o' the day.


It took me a long time before I "wised up" to the same thing. Excellent tip!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

The brass sos pad is 20 times better than a sponge


----------



## Nork (Mar 27, 2010)

same here for a Hakko. I bought it when I was doing more soldering for the church I was with - repair, custom cables, and at one point large LED set pieces. that Hakko was great for me. Use it less now - mostly on toy repair for the kids ha.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I use this with a slightly smaller chisel tip:









Weller W100PG Weller Farenheit Heavy Duty Soldering Iron with CT6F7 Tip, 100 Watt, 700 Degree : Amazon.ca: Tools & Home Improvement


Weller W100PG Weller Farenheit Heavy Duty Soldering Iron with CT6F7 Tip, 100 Watt, 700 Degree : Amazon.ca: Tools & Home Improvement



www.amazon.ca





I am not the greatest person to offer advice, This thing is a blunt instrument. I somehow manage to build little intricate bird houses with this big mallet.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Lincoln said:


> Anything is better than a big old pistol grip Weller.
> 
> My Hakko is set to 750F


Weller gun is a different tool more for electrical job in the field , not electronic job.
Pencil soldering station is better for electronic job.
Weller gun with its magnetic field may arm guitar pickups !

I alway works with Weller soldering station , now they are not reliable. next one will be a Hakko.


----------



## diyfabtone (Mar 9, 2016)

I switched from Weller to Hakko 888 - no regrets.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Using the same Weller solder station for the last 20 years. On my second or third pencil. Has served me well.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I have a cheap Aoyue that I got for Christmas one year. It's fine for the amount of soldering that I do, which isn't much. The bigger factoring in my poor soldering is being bad at soldering. But I am learning and improving as I go.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Rollin Hand said:


> I have a cheap Aoyue that I got for Christmas one year. It's fine for the amount of soldering that I do, which isn't much. The bigger factoring in my poor soldering is being bad at soldering. But I am learning and improving as I go.


I think you will find that any even remotely "decent" unit will be more than adequate. I fell into the "need" of a better unit for soldering but at the end of the day I can honestly say with a good tip I got 90% of the way there with my dumpy 20 dollar deal. Sure the Hakko is nice and all, but at the end of the day all they are is a resistive element, there isn't a lot of magic in that. I am glad I got it, but I think I would have been quite satisfied with a much more minor upgrade. Oh well, the only benefit here is I could stop blaming the tool and realize it is just me that sucks


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

When I worked in the industry, Weller solder stations were the most popular brand however, my go to iron at home is a Hakko FX-600.
The Wellers will not take abuse but like anything if you look after it, it will repay you in reliability.
The early model Weller solder stations have a very interesting transformer for the power supply.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

I’m with @Mark Brown unless you’re doing production work anything decent should do the job. The Hakkos are nice for sure. I’m using a Weller station- WES51 which I chose because it was easily available and about $100 at the time.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

If this one ever wears out, I’ll check out a Hakko for sure.
This old Weller seems to work well for what I do.
For the odd case where more heat is helpful I also have a pistol type Weller.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Mark Brown said:


> I think you will find that any even remotely "decent" unit will be more than adequate...
> 
> ...at the end of the day I can honestly say with a good tip I got 90% of the way there...
> 
> ...Oh well, the only benefit here is I could stop blaming the tool...


We are still talking about soldering.....riiiiight? 😄 Or maybe I just have a dirty, dirty mind.

Seriously, FWIW, I still have my late father's Weller soldering gun, similar to (and older than) Milkman's. He could work precise magic with that thing, but others have me worried about using it on guitars even though it heats up the solder faster than anything else I have tried. For the backs of pots, it eats my soldering station's lunch.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Milkman said:


> If this one ever wears out, I’ll check out a Hakko for sure.
> This old Weller seems to work well for what I do.
> For the odd case where more heat is helpful I also have a pistol type Weller.
> 
> ...


Those are the two I have.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

nonreverb said:


> Those are the two I have.


Good to know. I have new confidence in my set up. Thanks


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I need a gun. Last time I had to solder 00 lugs for my car I put the lug into the element of the stove. Now we have a glass top 🤣


----------

